# A few old Christmas photos from my childhood.



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 15, 2017)

This is me in front of the Christmas tree in 1953. What I noticed in the background by the TV set is a play wash tub and wash board to keep my dolls dresses washed and clean. What kid today would play with that or even know what they are? The other photo was taken in our basement in 1954. I had a play area down there which was sectioned off from the coal bin and my Dads workshop. I spent many happy hours playing house with my Beagle named Toby.I think I played more with him than my dolls.


----------



## Pappy (Dec 16, 2017)

Great photos Ruth. So many memories.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 16, 2017)

oooh fab photos Ruth...how lucky you were to have so many toys, and even a playroom... wow!! How old were you in those pics?


I think you're right, not many kids today would know how to play with a doll much less a little bath and scrubbing board ..it's so sad!!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 16, 2017)

Nice photos!

The scene in your living room reminds me of our home.

Did your parents wrap your Christmas gifts?

When we were little my parents, mostly mother, filled our socks, put up the tree and laid out our unwrapped presents in separate piles under the tree after we went to bed on Christmas Eve.  Santa didn't have time to wrap presents!  The whole process was cause for much discussion and great concern because we lived in a portion of my grandmother's house and in her apartment the tree was up and the wrapped presents were piled high under the tree long before Christmas.  On Christmas morning after we had inspected the loot we had to put most of it back into a pile under the tree to show our cousins and other visitors what we had received and compare notes with them.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 16, 2017)

My mom wrapped all the gifts and hid them in the closet behind sheets. I know because I found them but was to scared to touch them. Sometimes she would bring them to my Grandparents house who lived next door. To get to my bedroom you had to go through the living room. On Christmas morning, once she knew I was up, she would come in and put a paper bag over my head and lead me into the kitchen so I wouldn't see all the gifts Santa brought. Once in the kitchen she made me eat the biggest bowl of oatmeal and drink, what I thought was an endless glass of orange juice. I'm pretty sure she took advantage of the whole situation. Finally I was let loose and headed for the living room. I remember putting the gifts back under the tree to show relatives and friends also. I also remember taking turns opening the gifts. I always wanted to be last to savor the excitement. My Grandpa did test my patience though. He would slowly take out his pen knife and ever so slowly cut the ribbon, and in slow motion carefully open the box. It took for ever. Finally my Grandma would carefully collect the bows and save everything possible for next Christmas. God forbid you ripped a box. lol Such memories.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 16, 2017)

Love those pics, Ruth. The tree is beautiful and so familiar.

The beagle! How cute in the little shawl sitting at the table.

You were a lovely child.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 16, 2017)

Great photos Ruth, thanks for sharing.....wonderful memories! :sentimental:


----------



## Temperance (Dec 17, 2017)

What wonderful photos Ruth, thanks for sharing them with us.


----------

